# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Eeek! An Armed Citizen!

## Ronin Truth

> *Eeek! An Armed Citizen!*
> 
> By William Norman Grigg
> Pro Libertate Blog
> 
> May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> _The right to buy weapons is the right to be free_.  A.E. van Vogt, The Weapon Shops of Isher
> ...


http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/05/w...arms-monopoly/

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Eeek! An Armed Citizen!


I saw it for the first time in a while the last two days. Living in a cowboy state (where everyone open carries), it kind of surprised me.

"Did you see that guy? [open carrying an AR (that was slung around his back)]"

My response, "Yeah, what about him." 

My coworkers were talking about it all damn day.

There was even a gentleman perturbed by the sight of a handgun. He said something to the effect that the guy who was open carrying looked like a redneck who would probably be the one to start shooting people. I said, "Yeah, he would start shooting people. If someone tried to rob this place or people outside, he could well shoot them." The guy thought about it for a couple seconds and said, "Yeah, I guess you're right."

I don't know where these people come from.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I saw it for the first time in a while the last two days. Living in a cowboy state (where everyone open carries), it kind of surprised me.
> 
> "Did you see that guy? [open carrying an AR (that was slung around his back)]"
> 
> My response, "Yeah, what about him." 
> 
> My coworkers were talking about it all damn day.
> 
> There was even a gentleman perturbed by the sight of a handgun. He said something to the effect that the guy who was open carrying looked like a redneck who would probably be the one to start shooting people. I said, "Yeah, he would start shooting people. If someone tried to rob this place or people outside, he could well shoot them." The guy thought about it for a couple seconds and said, "Yeah, I guess you're right."
> ...


Good post.  Thanks!

----------

